# This deal is just too good to pass up.



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

In light of recent visits by suspicious persons wanting to sell a HK P30, I thought I would look for a better deal and it didn't take long to find:

http://v4.beta.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=125087616

I am not affiliated in any way with the auction, I just know these things go for $850 and right now this baby is going for $650. I thought I would share with the good people of this forum. Hell, I'd be bidding on it if I didn't already have a 9mm compact! :smt022

I couldn't think of a more appropriate place to mention this.

Anyways, good luck to those of you who choose to bid on this thing; it's an incredible deal, at least right now...


----------



## casinoeye702 (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you, 

This is a good deal. :smt1099


----------

